# EMTB - Frame only



## richt2000 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anyone sell a frame only Ebike? I can only find full builds....

I just want the frame (and motor/battery) only....


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I saw frames for sale at Interbike (just browsing and didn't even ask which motor fit), but that's it. Your best bet might be to purchase a bike and sell the unwanted parts. Companys like Frey Luna Bike, ... might sell a frame-motor-battery, but it won't be Brose, Bosch, Shimano etc.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

richt2000 said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone sell a frame only Ebike? I can only find full builds....
> 
> I just want the frame (and motor/battery) only....


I don't know what you are thinking as far as motor/battery/controller, but the MSRP on that stuff is ridiculous for the "Big Four" (Shimano, Bosch, Yamaha, Brose). For example, the 500WH battery for Bosch is $900, the motor is $1100, the controller and associated stuff will set you back around $500.

For a mid-drive, the frame has to be built to match the motor. Kinesis lists them in their catalog, but they don't sell to individuals, only OEMs.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Luna will sell a bare Bafang Ultra with the alloy motor mount, but you will have to get it welded onto your own frame like this guy did: https://electricbike-blog.com/2018/...sing-full-susp-10sp-ebike-2805-w-out-battery/

Of course when you are done it'll be an electric motorcycle and not an ebike......


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

carbon frame for shimano or bafang
E-BIKE FRAME- Dengfu Sports Equipment Co.Ltd


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

natrat said:


> carbon frame for shimano or bafang
> E-BIKE FRAME- Dengfu Sports Equipment Co.Ltd


I think Dengfu is an OEM as well, which means they would have a minimum quantity you would have to order.

There was a guy at Veloswap in October selling carbon 29" hardtails he had imported from China. He had miscalculated the demand and was stuck with a bunch. I think he said he bought 100 of them. He was selling frames for $250 each by the end of the day, full bikes for $750. They looked fine, but who knows?


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Existing brands could simply sell a loaded frame without the other crap installed.


----------



## waqvx3 (Oct 28, 2021)

our Lighcarbon supply carbon fiber EMTB frame fit for Bafang motor and shimano motor, if any demands contact me.
whatsapp:86-13459241476


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Specialized Levo...do a search youll find some 2021's, not cheap by any means....


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can get the Levo or the Kenevo SL as a frame only, those are the only 2 I can think of.


----------



## miamia (Sep 6, 2014)

You also can buy the Pole Voima as frame only.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

miamia said:


> You also can buy the Pole Voima as frame only.


I forgot about the Pole, it’s actually a good looking bike too.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

OU812 said:


> I forgot about the Pole, it’s actually a good looking bike too.


Only in gold


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> Only in gold


Gold is the only way to go!


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

icancycling.com and dengfubike.com sell carbon frames to individuals.


----------

